# Fridge Fuse Bessacarr E560



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Fridge not working on 12 v (hardly ever need to use it but....)
Anybody know size and location of fuse please?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Barry this depends on what year the motorhome is? Prior to 2007 the fuse is under the bonnet it should be a 15A fuse, locate din a small 4 way fusebox. After 2007 the fuse is located in the fusebox within the habitation area, but again there are a couple of different types of electrical equipment.

Best regards
Ian S


----------



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

*Fuse Location*

Hi try fuse box behind drivers seat best wishes


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sargent said:


> Hi Barry this depends on what year the motorhome is? Prior to 2007 the fuse is under the bonnet it should be a 15A fuse, locate din a small 4 way fusebox. After 2007 the fuse is located in the fusebox within the habitation area, but again there are a couple of different types of electrical equipment.
> 
> Best regards
> Ian S


Hi Ian, sorry, not poaching the thread, but thanks for the quick change of the PSU in my Starfire at Johnscross. All up and running as it should be. However I noticed a difference in the software version. I must have the latest. lol

Anyway, Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bob great news you are up and running, the software is updated from time to time, but we have not changed anything major.

Best regards
Ian S


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sargent said:


> Hi Bob great news you are up and running, the software is updated from time to time, but we have not changed anything major.
> 
> Best regards
> Ian S


Thanks Ian.

It gets a bump as well


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

hi barry 
i have a 2007 560 so would have to check both locations but your question gave me a lightbulb moment, auto shows the 12 volt symbol and the light comes on so we assumed the fridge was working, but when we travel 12v mode the fridge generates lots of water so poss not working at all will check both fuse locations,
thanks for the prompt
ken


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for replies 
Anybody know which fuse ehind drivers seat is for fridge


----------

